

A speed-up in Fast Fourier Transforms could change the modern world - joejohnson
http://www.fastcompany.com/1810522/mits-math-breakthrough-could-transform-your-phone-tablet-pc-tv-mri-scans

======
bgilroy26
Further Reading: Write up in MIT News discussing Dina Katabi and Piotr Indyk's
work : [http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/faster-fourier-
transforms...](http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/faster-fourier-
transforms-0118.html)

The write up also links the pair's arXiv paper :
<http://arxiv.org/abs/1201.2501v1>

------
meatsock
I hope they decide to call it something nicer than FFFT

